# any info on meander creek reservior?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyone know if you can fish this reservoir? I have passed it a few times on the trunpike but I Have never seen anyone on it. And the Dnr doesn't list it on their lake maps section of the site. But the DNR does fish studies there? Whats the deal on this body of water???


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ytown water supply- no tresspassing  Looks pretty stinkn awesome out there dont it!!!

nip


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks 
ya it looks like a great body of water


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

you can fish it just don't get caught. lol


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

my dad knew a guy who snuck in there and got a bunch of big bass,he said they hit on anything.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Dose anyone know what those old concrete(I think their concrete?)
pillars or supports are that your see spread out in the water north 
of 76?Did they belong to a bridge or something?I bet you could
grab some nice fish in or around those things,whatever they are?


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

If you want some ohio state record fish, I bet you could find several in meander. If the state wanted to make some money, they could have a raffle to fish the reservoir. They could charge like ten bucks per entry. And only let one person or party on the lake per day from ice out to ice in. I would pay ten bucks for a chance to fish it! I also know some people that sneek in occasionally and say that there are huge pike in there! There are stories of people having to unclog huge fish carcasses from the grates over the water plant's feed pipes. I'm not stupid enough to trespass, but I guess you catch a fish almost every cast sometimes. I have to stop talking about it, my keyboard is all wet with drool.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Anybody want to drop me off to do some research ?


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

Interesting...on the website of America's Best Value Inn of Youngstown, it lists fishing in Meander Creek reservoir as an off-site recreational opportunity ???


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

being from that area meander is ytown water supply, great fishing just don't get caught plenty of neighbors keep an eye out, got some real nice musky in there.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

steelnuts said:


> Interesting...on the website of America's Best Value Inn of Youngstown, it lists fishing in Meander Creek reservoir as an off-site recreational opportunity ???


 Yep. You get a free ride in a police cruiser. I know this first hand because I grew up on Turner Rd (next to the reservoir) and did a lot of stupid things. .


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

you know i would not have wanted to fish there until you guys said huge pike and muskie.... now you are all gonna get me put in jail! anyone want to bail me out. I will tell you all the good spots! hahaha


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

It's to bad the DNR dosen't work out a deal to let us fish it. I don't see the harm all they need to do is limit it to non gas motors. maybe thats some thing worth ask the dnr to do.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

billybob7059 said:


> It's to bad the DNR dosen't work out a deal to let us fish it. I don't see the harm all they need to do is limit it to non gas motors. maybe thats some thing worth ask the dnr to do.


 That might work except for the fact Meander Reservoir is owned & managed by the City of Youngstown -- not the state.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

> Does anyone know what those old concrete(I think their concrete?) pillars or supports are that your see spread out in the water north of 76?Did they belong to a bridge or something?


Yes, that was a bridge that was brought down years ago. I remember seeing it there when I went past as a kid, then one day it was partially down and eventually completely down. One thing I always wondered is why people are willing to risk a run in with the law to fish that lake. There have to be some head/tail waters where some percentage of the fish end up. I looked it up once, I believe the dam is in Mineral Ridge and Kirk Rd crosses over the creek before it enters the lake. Never scouted those areas to see if they are fishable, but seemed like a better chance of being legal than fishing in the lake (not that I would have ever snuck in to fish the lake or anything like that as a kid  ).

Maybe one day Meander will get too expensive for the city to maintain and the state will take it over just like Milton. I just have a feeling that if they ever do, it will be turned into way over priced real estate full of Condos and homes just like Milton. Heck, it wouldn't suprise me to see the city do that first. Sure seemed like alot of those homes around Milton had for sale signs in front of them for some reason the last time I was out there.

Barry


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a friend of the family whoo works for the YPD. They have to dive Meander occasionally, and he said that there are monsters swimming around!

Another friend of mine helped out an older couple on a farm across the street from one of the bays. They let us park in their driveway, and we waded in one of the bays. We obviously kept tackle to a minimum, so all I took were a few spinnerbaits, and soft plastics. We fished for an hour or so, but we got kinda nervous as the sun went down. I believe we ended up with 14 bass between us both (biggest between 4-5) with about a 3lb average. A pretty good day, but I almost wish that Meander was still a "mystery"...it's kind of a helpless feeling now whenever I drive past!


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

Has anybody tried to contact the authorities, or ODNR about getting the restrictions off of this lake? We have a lot of voices on this website...seems to me that we could find somebody with connections?

I've driven over it many times, never seen a boat...now I know why. It's a dirty rotten stinking shame that a city can take over something this big and useful and make it completely off limits. I friggin' hate big government.

Scot [email protected]


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

Not only is the lake off limits all the land around it is a wildlife preserve. You should see the number of deer in and around there, but alas no fishing or hunting.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

My backyard goes directly into Meander. It just kills me that I can't go back there. Zoar, you are right about the deer. Last winter they ate hundreds of dollars of shrubs from my property. They are an infestation! The standard reply I have heard as to why they don't allow fishing there is because its Youngstown's drinking water supply. Sooo what???? I could swear other municipalities allowed fishing on their water supplies without ill effects. If its that much of a problem, I say make it electric motor only. If they opened up that lake and reserve for hunting, fishing, non-motorized boating, hiking, etc... it would prove to be a great asset to our community. Make it so that there is NO building allowed on the shores so that the wilderness feel is maintained. 
I tell you, our local politicians are so ignorant. The Youngstown area is dying... dying for jobs, inputs of money, recreation. Its not from a lack of opportunities. The Mahoning River is another prime example. Clean it up, allow riverboat gambling, and watch the Youngstown area start to boom. New hotels would need to be built to house the people that come, and restaurants to feed them. 
Didn't mean to hijack the thread... but I fight the demons almost everyday that tell me to sneak back in w/ an ol uglystick and some spinnerbaits. Especially in May!


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

if they did ever open it up to fishing i think they should make it 100% catch and release. we need some lakes in ohio that produce big fish regulary. plus it would not cost as much to stock. Its a natural lake and let nature do its thing. just to note that i love to eat fish. but love to catch big fish!

I am sure if we put enough pressure on the state they would buy it up! you have my signature.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

heyjay said:


> Anybody want to drop me off to do some research ?


No need to volunteer, as reasearch has already been done!   All of the previous comments regarding size and quantity are true and have been confirmed.


----------



## cnmrosko (Jun 8, 2004)

*

When I was in high school I used to sneek in , almost got caught once, by two guys in a boat. I also knew a guy who was so addicted to fishing there he got to know the judge and lost allot of gear and paid allot of fines. I heard that some of the wardens who patroled the lake have been known to take a few select people out fishing and heard reports of 5 gal. bucket loads of fish being taken by them. I knew a guy who once caught a pike there and it was as long as his leg.


The Lake is an unusual watershed lake for N.E. Oh. It's somewhat similar to West Branch. It is mostly surrounded by a shallow poorly drained landmass but also has some sandy glacial carved deposits, rocks and gorges , which give it a wide ranging variety of structure. It's surrounded by hardwoods and pines and it is a very peacfull and beautifull place. Reminds me of a Canadian lake.

The lake supprts a healthy fishery which includes walleye, smallmouth, largemouth, many panfish, perch, northern pike and musky.

and...yes there are MONSTER deer in there....and no hunting....It's nearly impossible to get access to deer hunt the surrounding private lands.

Meander is truely a small piece of the proverbial "happy hunting grounds"....

(Most likely ....public access would ruin it)



*


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't think that public access would ruin it, I just think that there should be certain rules to abide by. Make it a pay lake, for starters. Electric motors sounds good, but how about no motors? How about maximum and minimum size limits on all species? They could make the lake so that some species were totally catch and release, also, they could make the lake artificial bait only so that the forage base wouldn't be disrupted with the addition of bucketloads of unused minnows. They could make it an addition to the mill creek metroparks. free to get in, but you have to pay to hunt or fish. I think if they did it smart, they could make the whole compound a real asset to our area. All it takes is a little management, some biologists to monitor the areas vital signs, rangers, and people wanting to have fun. If they want to revitalize the area, opening up meander would be a step in the right direction. Those of us that get our water from meander are very luck to have high quality water. When compared to other municipalities, our water is virtually taste free, which is the way it should be. 
In regards to teh head and tail waters, you can fish them and they have some pike, bass, walleye, you name it. If my backyard went in to meander, I would do some serious night fishing. All camo with night vision goggles, navy seal style! I would study the ways of the ninja, something, but I would fish it.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Electric motors sounds good, but how about no motors? How about maximum and minimum size limits on all species? They could make the lake so that some species were totally catch and release, also, they could make the lake artificial bait only so that the forage base wouldn't be disrupted with the addition of bucketloads of unused minnows.


You actually think people will abide by the rules???? Look at the Mosquito thread. 




> Those of us that get our water from meander are very luck to have high quality water. When compared to other municipalities, our water is virtually taste free, which is the way it should be.


And the city of Youngstown intends to keep it that way.
It won't remain that pristine, taste free water if they open it to the public.

Your thinking along how you treat the environment. Not the other 50% of yahoos who don't give a damn: littering, building fires, disposing of household garbage and appliances, littering used fishing lines, bait containers and propane canisters, drinking, having sex in the woods, etc...

Why don't you go to West Branch. It's a similiar type of lake as someone mentioned. Open Meander and it will degrade into a similiar state.

Humans shouldn't have to ruin every somewhat wild area on the earth. Can't we leave anything alone?


----------



## mkish (Apr 19, 2004)

The human spirit needs places where nature has not been rearranged by the hand of man. ~Author Unknown

In this case I think its best to ask "Why" rather than "Why Not".


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Lewzer - thumbs up!!!!! 

"Humans shouldn't have to ruin every somewhat wild area on the earth. Can't we leave anything alone?"

99.9% of Ohio has been used and abused many times over. Let's let the other .1% be. Wild places and clean drinking water are more important.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

great point lewzer...look what they want to do to alaska and evey other place in america


----------



## pskirner (Apr 21, 2006)

I agree with lewzer - While most of us may follow the rules - thereare many morons out there who would fish with live bait, take home what ever they wanted and damage a great thing. While it is a shame - none of us can access that great thing from a fishing or hunting perspective. I am m sure it is FAR easier to monitor a 100% hands off approach. 

So - the bottom line is - it is too bad that some people screw it up for the rest of us.


----------



## GoneBassin (May 22, 2005)

I can see the argument for both sides. However I would have to sign my name to make it a state fishery. Much like meander, Mogadore is also a water suppy. Producing odorless, and good drinking water. This lake is an electric motors only lake which would be a great way to treat meander. As with other lakes you could make it all no shore fishing in order to cut down on garbage, or much like mogadore only open part of the lake to shore fishing. As many of you already know, despite all of these restrictions, mogadore is one of the premier fishing lakes in the state of ohio. I believe with the help of the ODNR and with cooperation of us fisherman, we can make this a premier fishing lake as well. If this does go to the point that we need signatures, count me in on this one.


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

I think that if it were a pay lake, you would have to show your catch when you leave, and there would be rangers that patroled and walked regularly. You could also limit the access of some areas. I still think that if they did it right the nature of the place would be fine. As for the hand of man ruining nature, didn't we make that reservoir and preserve? Isn't a reservoir a man made lake? like mosquito creek reservoir? westbranch reservoir? shenango? Just a thought.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I would have to somewhat question the whole 'water quality' argument because there is a Berlin/Meander pipeline. I don't believe that it is at all possible for fish to be transferred through this pipeline, but I know that water from Berlin is piped to Meander one way or another. Does anybody else know more accurate information on the Berlin/Meander pipeline?!?!?


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Lewzer... I appreciate your respect for wilderness. Its to be applauded. However, with all due respect, to consider Meander water "pristine and nearly tasteless" is naive. Do you, or anyone else, remember the _Synedra _bloom that occurred a while back? Hardly tasteless, much less smell-less. Whats the last time you checked the pH from your Youngstown tap water? I'd wager a guess that it was far from ph7. It has a tendency to hover at very high alkaline levels. As far as pristine... Meander's PAH levels (compounds formed from chlorinating organics), can be troubling. They help take away any "taste" one might detect from algae or organics, but replace them with a potentially carcinogenic compound. The pristine water argument doesn't have merit as far as this reservoir is concerned. 
Respectfully,
Biodude


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

As far as the pipeline from Berlin that is one way to Meander and is only used when Meander gets low.​ It was last used in 97.​ Being from the area, I did sneak in there quite a bit in my younger days, and that lake has great fishing.​ I would like to see it open too.​ If they do open it up, i highly doubt that they would permit any shore access. Most of the lake is surrounded by overgrown pine trees with several inches of needles on the ground, and 1 cigarette butt could send the whole area up in smoke.​ Owners are the cities of Niles and Youngstown.​Mahoning Valley Sanitary District is the official name.​


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

With our security at an "elevated" state since 9/11 , I can't forsee any other drinking water lakes to be opened to the public .


----------



## DJSamwise (May 30, 2006)

Does it have a spillway? They closed Berlin's spillway down after 9/11 for a good 2 years if I remember correctly.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Berlin's spillway was closed long before 9/11 due to littering concerns. I recall the period where you could fish below the final falls below Berlin, and it was a messy shoreline due to the heavy littering there. Same with the public portion of the cuyahoga below rockwell. Don't know if either/both are again open to the public, but the last time I was near Berlin, that area was still posted.


----------



## DJSamwise (May 30, 2006)

I fished there last summer. They opened it up a year or so ago.


----------



## roguewarrior (May 24, 2005)

What do you guys think, they pipe the water directly from the lake to your house? The water is treated with chlorine and a fistfull of other chemicals before you get it. Electric motors and buzzbaits are not going to hurt the water supply.

If you want to keep it clean, open it up to boats only, no shore fishing. The clowns on shore are the ones who leave all their garbage, beer cans and old line.


----------

